# HHHEEEEEELLLLLPPPP !!!



## brunotce (11 Octobre 2008)

bonsoir a tout le monde une petite question , suite au plantage de mon disque dur du macbook pro je me retrouve sans mes photos et ma musique ,jais demonter le disque dur de apple tv et en le connectant a mon nouveau mac j'arrive pas a trouver dans quelle dossier ou sous dossier sont mes photos et ma musique. la musique pas grave mais les photos cet tres grave . si vous avez des solutions .merci


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Octobre 2008)

Tu as fait une recherche avec spotlight ?
Cet outil résout tant de problèmes de recherches ....
( pour autant que la recherche soit bien ciblée et faite avec patience )


----------



## Bonfire (11 Octobre 2008)

On en a déjà touché un mot ou l'autre sur le forum... 
Il y a Photorec qui est efficace pour récupérer les photos perdues sur n'importe quel support numérique.


----------



## radar (13 Octobre 2008)

Une solution logicielle, comme Photorec, n'est efficace que s'il est toujours possible de lire sur le disque. Si le problème est physique, tête de lecture cassée par exemple, PhotoRec ne servirait à rien. La seule solution dans ce cas là, c'est des sociétés spécialisées qui facturent très cher le Go de données récupérées.

Si tes photos sont sur l'Apple TV, surtout ne tente rien qui peut être regrettable. Ne synchronise pas ton Apple TV avec un ordi, une erreur est si vite arrivée.

Je ne peux pas te dire tout de suite où sont stockées les photos, mais je pourrai le faire ce soir si personne ne t'a donné de réponse d'ici là (et si j'oublie pas de le faire ).


----------



## brunotce (13 Octobre 2008)

cet bon jais réussi a avoir le dossier ou sont les photos


----------



## macpacman (25 Octobre 2008)

:affraid:moi aussi j'ai ce problème. :affraid:
J'ai réinstallé mon léopard. Je pensais que les photos étaient sur la partition secondaire mais en fait il y en avait sur les deux. :affraid:Je ne retrouve pas non plus les messages qui n'étaient plus sur le serveur internet:affraid:
:affraidhotorec j'y comprends rien, :affraid: il me faudrait un tuto:affraid:
:affraid:Je vais me faire bouffer par ma femme!:affraid:au secours!:affraid:


----------

